# Toolbox Find - the Good Stuff??



## MMFJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Found this when cleaning out my toolbox (yeah, I know, you should do it more often than every 30 years or so..... 




Probably got it from a tool purchase over the years (a storage room auction, craigslist ad, etc. - I pick them up now and then...) - real sure it wasn't something I bought - I thought it was just 'solder', so tossed it in with all the other (several) rolls.

In cleaning stuff out, though, I noticed this is very different, very (very) soft and easy to bend, then I noticed that bit of label that says 99.99%......

I can only hope, but I'm sure someone on here knows the answer.

If it is 'real', then that just paid for several of the buys I've done over the years! :shock:

It doesn't show up on the stone with silver chemical, but my chemicals are getting old (yes, I should be making my own or at least keep them fresh - just been busy with other things!) One thing I did notice, though, was that in trying to test it several times, it was so soft, it didn't want to wash off the stone, I had to use 18K on it to clean it (I was told somewhere that is the best way to clean it...)

Anyway, you guys that know more about it - do I have a nice silver pile here? what about all the other solder (none of which has any labels on them...)?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## ericrm (Aug 23, 2012)

a 30 years old silver roll would probably be black from oxide...
it is wroted indium on it it...
how much does it weight? indium is around 220$/lbs

edit looking around with google indium wire are not that ruff.... 3 feet cost 90$ and it is not something that someone would have in his plumber tool box...
probably just 99.99%tin ,still a good find


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 23, 2012)

ericrm said:


> a 30 years old silver roll would probably be black from oxide...
> it is wroted indium on it it...
> how much does it weight? indium is around 220$/lbs


Well, maybe I should have believed what I read?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Indium_wire.jpg - looks just like this stuff I have and the detail is spot on!

I unrolled it from the spool and the center part is very shiny, which is why I thought silver, but $220/lb ain't so bad either!

Total weight shows just under 10 toz (9.863) - with some loss due to the dirt, etc.



Well, that one was so fast, how about these? (actually, the two have labels, so I can see they aren't really good...)


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 23, 2012)

The Lennox:
http://www.drillspot.com/products/1306216/lenox_ws15092_lead_free_solder_spool?s=16

Phil


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 23, 2012)

Indium sells for about $1 per gram on Ebay. That is very close to silver price. You should leave it on the roll with the partial label for that.

Jim


----------



## mjgraham (Aug 23, 2012)

The Archer one is a Radio Shack 60/40 lead/tin solder if I remember right, unless there is something else on it.


----------



## Geo (Aug 23, 2012)

Lenox is the brand i make my stannous chloride with, but i use 95/5 Tin/Antimony.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 24, 2012)

Wooo HOOOO... Check out my newest released pdf on ebay titled: How to refine indium. :mrgreen: 

Ebay it!


----------



## MMFJ (Sep 1, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> Indium sells for about $1 per gram on Ebay. That is very close to silver price. You should leave it on the roll with the partial label for that.
> 
> Jim


OK, it's online!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150891891092?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 Starting bid at $99, who knows, it might just sell for that (so go bid on it!!


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 10, 2012)

Palladium said:


> Wooo HOOOO... Check out my newest released pdf on ebay titled: How to refine indium. :mrgreen:
> 
> Ebay it!


No listings found. I even searched for...

*indium*... nothing

I even searched for...

*How to refine*.... it has 25 listings, but what you say you have there doesn't show up on my end.


Kevin


----------



## MMFJ (Sep 10, 2012)

testerman said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Wooo HOOOO... Check out my newest released pdf on ebay titled: How to refine indium. :mrgreen:
> ...


That's because it sold several days ago - check the 'completed' listing......


----------



## Palladium (Sep 10, 2012)

I think he meant in reference to my Pdf joke.  
It was just a joke about how something can show up here on the forum one day and then the next thing you know it's a big ebay hit. :mrgreen:


----------

